

Good Designers, Good Clients - adamwintle
http://alistapart.com/column/good-designers-good-clients

======
sGrabber
I totally agree client engagement is a good learning. It teaches you a lot -
to be a team player, people manager, understand requirements, good listener
and above helps you deliver in different environment.

All these traits are important and many early entrepreneurs think they know
everything and what they doing is right. They forget to "listen" , understand
exact problem and deliver what is required. This teaches all those things and
matures you to be what you want

